# 2005 NBA Mock Draft 4/28/05 (First Half)



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

1.Atlanta- Andrew Bogut. The Atlanta Hawks select Bogut if the balls fall this way. Although , Marvin Williams is the number 1 prospect on thier board there is a glut of SF/WF in place for the future. The pluses out weight the minuses when it comes to Bogut. What he lacks in Athleticism he more than makes up for in IQ. Bogut has a pair of the softest hands of any prospect in recent memory and is a warrior on the court. His vison and passing are on par with those of a younge Vlade Divac and Andrew has range out to the College 3pt line and could easily extend that to the NBA. Bogut is deadly from both the High and Lowpost making it almost impossible for most bigs to match up with him.

2.New Orleans- Marvin Williams. The Hornets are happy with what they got out of there platoon of 1 gaurds and Jamal Magloire as well as PJ. Brown are both servicable. Now alls they need was a running mate for J.R. Smith and Marvin Williams fills that hole perfectly . Marvin is a do it all SF/PF. Standing 6'9 his ballhandling which makes him a large point forward. Williams is an unbelievable specimen. He has a great NBA body, top-notch athleticism and the ability to play just about anywhere on the court. He's got one of the most developed inside-outside games of any prospect in the draft. He played point forward for his high school team for much of the year but was also the team's best rebounder, shot blocker and low-post scorer.

3.Charlotte- Chris Paul. The local boy is exactly who the Bobcats were hoping on landing. Being and expansion team almost every postione could be adressed. With the amazing seasones of both Dwayne Wade and Ben Gordon i see Chris Paul as a dark horse for rookie of the year. Chris has the biggest heart of any player in this draft and despite his stature plays alot bigger than listed. He is a gifted scorer who is quite unselfish and will be a vocal leader as well as the face of the franchise.

4. Utah-Deron Williams. Utah i beleive had its sights set on the local Aussie but as luck would have it they land the fourth selection which is going to be the most interestin pick in the draft. They could go with a Euro prospect here such as Martynas Andriuskevicius or Fran Vazquez but, no player raised there stock more in March than Deron Williams( okay maybe Sean May) Deron picked up his team and carried it on his back. Deron's jump shot is money in the bank and never seems rattled. Plays under controll and despite his chubby appereance can stick with most gaurds and can shake them with decptive moves on the offensive side of the ball. An Imidiate starter for the Jazz. 

5.Portland- Gerald Green. Can you say "UberFreak". A lanky 6-9 210lbs with a 41 inch verticle dont come around often. They come around less often with a silky smooth jumpshot. Green gets great elevation on both his Slashes to the rim as well as his jump shot wich makes him a triple threat when you take into account his quickness and jabsteps and "Shake" moves.Portland if patient will have the jewel of the draft stashed on thier bench with the rest of the McDonalds All Americans. 

6.Milwaukee- Fran Vazquez. At 22years of age i beleive he was eligable for this draft regardless and it doesn't seem like he has much to worry about as he is a lock for the lottery.When you see Fran the first thing you notice is his frame and his athleticism. Well know for his Monster dunks and sending shots into the stands Fran actually has a decent 12-15ft jump shot which makes him more complete than one would expect from a foreign prospect with only limited success in recent drafts. I dont expect the backlash to effect Fran as he is mature and developed ala Andrea Nocioni. 

7.Toronto- Chris Taft. Toronto is a hurting franchise and they need to show Chris Bosh that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Drafting Chris Taft will enable CB4 to slide to his natural postion at the 4 and thus making the game easier for him on both offense and defense. A quick and agile athlete at 6-10 ... Has the strength that most athletic big man tend to lack ... Great instincts as a scorer and passer on the interior ... Does not press in the post, and limits himself to good shots ... A solid scorer with his back to the basket, with impressive footwork and execution ... Has a good face-up game ... A quality rebounder and shot-blocker, though not an exceptional one considering his physical ability ... A smart player, limits turnovers

8. New York-Martynas Andriuskevicius
At 7-3, Andriuskevicius is oozing with potential. Despite his stick figger frame his positives out way the risks with this young stud. He has great hands, is a fantastic passer and doesn't shy away from contact despite his thin frame. He's got great quickness for his size and is a very solid jumper. His biggest weakness is weakness. He still struggles to hold his position on the block. He plays tough, fighting without complaints even after a lot of roughing up by opponents ... he runs the court well, only a little lazy moving in transition ... But he has it all and can be potentially devastating ... 

9.GoldenState-Martell Webster-Goldenstate is rejuvantaed with Baron Davis coming home breathing new life into the franchise .Although it doesn't appear that Mike Dunleavey is panning out and Martell fills the 3spot perfrect. Not having to move far from his home in WA is even more of a plus which makes for and easier adjustment to the League. Martell is The total package ... Has the ability to score from anywhere on the court against any defender ... Unstoppable mid-range pull up J off the bounce.Relies on outside shot too much ... Must learn to move his feet and play better on ball defense.

10.LA Lakers- Danny GrangerAn extremely well-rounded wing...Can do just about anything on a basketball floor...Ferocious rebounder...Grabs the ball at its apex and isn’t shy to protect it with his elbows...Puts up monster numbers, even when facing constant double/triple teams...The unquestioned leader on the floor...Tremendous shot-blocker...Quick hands...Plays passing lanes very well...Always around the ball...Has all the physical tools, instincts, and intensity to be a shut-down defender...Plays with great intensity and passion...Has great range on his always-improving jumper...Has added the 3-pointer to his arsenal (almost 48% from beyond the arc)...Has a better post-up game than other wing players...Improving spot-up shooter...Runs the floor well...Decent ball-handler...Great finisher...Much better footwork (on both ends) than most players his size...Great build...Long arms...Has cut down on the stupid fouls that have plagued his game in the past...Still has some upside left...A gamer.

11.Orlando- Raymond Felton. Look for Orland to move both Dough Christie and Steve Francis this offseasone, possibly to move up in the draft.Outstanding playmaker and a gifted ball-handler ... Sees the floor as well as any other point guard in the nation, if not better ... Has a knack for anticipating offensive movement and defensive rotation ... A pin-point passer who limits turnovers considering the amount of chances he takes ... Has a sturdy frame on him, ideal for fighting through traffic ... Balanced on drives and can be an explosive dunker ... Creates looks from mid-range, using runners to finishe. Improved any doubts about his 3point range and consistency after the NCAA Tourney.

12 LAClippers. Nemanja Aleksandrov. LA is an enigma and no one can really tell what there going to do except that there going to lose doing it. Every year they seem to turn the corner excpecting next year to be there break out year to make the playoffs as we watch them tumble again and again. Well maybe they get some luck as they have the chance to draft the player who at this time last year was considered the sure shot number 1 pick this year. Little growth in his game as well as a me first attitude has hurt Nemanja. He is, without a doubt, one of the most-skilled big men you'll ever find at his age. He has 3-point range, good athleticism, a great handle and great feet in the paint. He's quick and a real matchup problem on offense. 

The issue with Aleksandrov is heart. He often coasts in games, doesn't always defend and will disappear for large chunks of time. He seems to be able to turn it on and off at will, but that's a scary attribute in a top prospect like this. 

13.Charlotte. Tiago Splitter. - Back to back Euro's making this the 5th Euro Big drafted in the 14 lotto spots. The world is catching up. And Tiago falling this low may be a surprise to some as there is either the scouts who love him or hate him. His showing in Chicago last year probably had a lot to do with splitting this crowd. Splitter has an NBA body that he has made stronger over the past few months. Most scouts agree his defense is ahead of his offense right now. He's an excellent rebounder and shot blocker. He does have a nice handle and a good, but not a great, jumper. He's very long and runs the floor well. 

Apparently, scouts claim his athleticism and coordination are also improving. He's fearless and doesn't mind contact in the paint. Despite his youth, scouts claim Splitter plays like he's 25. 

14. Minnesota-Charlie Villanueva. Minnesota is in disarray and could really fill and postion that Kevin Garnett is playing at the time. So why not draft and running mate for Kevin. Charlie i beleive would truely reach his potential with some one like Garnett making sure he is motivated and playing with fire.A strong all around talent. Charlie excels at passing the ball, scoring from the perimeter and handling the ball on the break. His inside/outside game makes him a virtual lock for a double-double every night. His athleticism makes him an excellent rebounder and perimeter defender. Scores his points from all over; his height allows to shoot over almost everyone on the outside and also allows him take the ball down low. He's just starting to live up to his unbelievable potential. bit laid back at times, which leads to scoring in bunches and then going cold. Must understand that he will not always be the biggest and most athletic player on the floor. Strictly an inside talent, and could use some post development


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Chris Taft is no good for the Raptors.

Atleast not if he's expecting to play PF... if he's a C, I'm sure the Raps seriously consider him at 7 if Splitter, Green, Martynas, and a couple other guys are gone.

Btw, you have me going at #2 and you at #7... :biggrin:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Way off on Orlando. As much as we'd like to see it, I don't believe Francis or Christie will be moved this summer. And with Nelson and Francis sharing PG duties, there is very little chance they take a PG. Their biggest needs are at SG and another big man because Cato and Battie's contracts are up in a year or two.

With the guys you have available on your mock at the pick, Splitter would be the likely pick. Probably would come off the bench at PF next season and then the following year when Dwight Howard likely moves to C, Splitter would be the starter at PF.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> 7.Toronto- Chris Taft. Toronto is a hurting franchise and they need to show Chris Bosh that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Drafting Chris Taft will enable CB4 to slide to his natural postion at the 4 and thus making the game easier for him on both offense and defense. A quick and agile athlete at 6-10 ... Has the strength that most athletic big man tend to lack ... Great instincts as a scorer and passer on the interior ... Does not press in the post, and limits himself to good shots ... A solid scorer with his back to the basket, with impressive footwork and execution ... Has a good face-up game ... A quality rebounder and shot-blocker, though not an exceptional one considering his physical ability ... A smart player, limits turnovers


wasnt that the plan for the guy they picked last year?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Chris Taft is no good for the Raptors.
> 
> Atleast not if he's expecting to play PF... if he's a C, I'm sure the Raps seriously consider him at 7 if Splitter, Green, Martynas, and a couple other guys are gone.
> 
> Btw, you have me going at #2 and you at #7... :biggrin:


Although Chris Taft wouldn't be my ideal pick, if he can get his head straight I've LOVE for him to be on the Raptors. I don't think he will play PF, if you watch him, you can tell he will be a C in the league. His frame is a lot like Jamaal Magloires.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Lakers have about 9 SF's on the roster. Why would we take Granger?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As much as Green sort of makes sense for Portland if he can't play shooting guard on the NBA level then they'll pass. Portland already has a Uberfreak who is 6'9" and weighs about 210. He also has a silky smooth jumper and gets a lot of elevation on drives and jumpers. He can also touch the top of the backboard. His name is Travis Outlaw and the Blazers think he could play shooting guard. Portland also has 6'9" Darius Miles, 6'9" Viktor Khryapa, 6'8" Sergei Monya, 6'7" Ruben Patterson all playing the 3. Green might end up better than all of them except Outlaw, but like I said unless he's a bonafide shooting guard there is no need for them to draft him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why the heck would we take Granger if Felton was still on the board? That doesn't make an ounce of sense.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> The Lakers have about 9 SF's on the roster. Why would we take Granger?



There was article earlier with an interview with the Lakers GM, and he said they arent going by team needs, the best player on the board could be there pick.


----------

